# Kingston Manor 2011



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

:/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's my favorite thing in that display - that corpsed hand holding the eyeball.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Nice set up! I like the hand with the eyeball too! Brings to mind the phrase, "Eyeball you later!"


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. I put a few nighttime pictures in an album in my profile if anyone is interested.
Since those pictures were taken, I have most of my animated props up, including a skellie in a coffin, shiatsu ground breaker, gravestone peeper, and my take on Fester D. Krepid that is a pirate swining in the rope chair you can see behind the ship.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nightime pictues look awesome. Great photography too.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Very nice - love the pirate theme and you have done it well - it also fits in very nicely with your landscape, which points to your good haunt design. My favorite shot is the one where they are all in that rounded corner area with the cannon - you are going to have such a blast on Halloween - enjoy the fruits of your hard work!


----------

